# Nismo1997 is at it again! 56K death



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

theres a hot place in huntington station to take good pictures...aweseom background too


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

you need to adjust for levels, or at least do an auto color correct to correct for the incorrect white balance. I think then you will get the effect that you want.

Seth


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

who needs more pics? We need videos..............


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm tired of my username said:


> who needs more pics? We need videos..............


I need to make a clean vedio thats aloud. :thumbup: 

Maybe this week


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey, what kind oof rims are those? Rota Circuits? If so, what size wheel and what size tires did u put?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Hey, what kind oof rims are those? Rota Circuits? If so, what size wheel and what size tires did u put?


Konig Helium 15x6. The tires are 205/50/15 weight 10.4lbs each


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

sorry to say, but those wheel locks kill the look of the rims


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> sorry to say, but those wheel locks kill the look of the rims


lmao!!! youre right! get rid of the wheels all together....theyre worthless.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

those wheel are tight, they are lightweight and fully functional... but the locks are a no no... get some lightweight racing lugs, dont know about safety or nothing, but youll think of something


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> those wheel are tight, they are lightweight and fully functional... but the locks are a no no... get some lightweight racing lugs, dont know about safety or nothing, but youll think of something


In NY, if you like your rims you better have locks. No need for racing locks etc its just a waste of money IMO. These are tuner lugs with locks.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> sorry to say, but those wheel locks kill the look of the rims



better safe than sorry


----------

